# Whats happening with 123Systems?



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been seeing more and more talk recently on WHT and LET about 123Systems, lack of service and prolonged downtime, even their last LEB offer was pretty poor in regards to comments. Does anyone know what happened? It seems that Andrew has also left 123Systems, as his name on WHT has also changed ( http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=313272 ) and I see he's no longer supporting the company in his signature either.

Have any 123System customers gotten an email in regards to any changes? Curious what's going on over there.


----------



## drmike (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h0Vw9v48gA


----------



## drmike (Jul 26, 2014)

*Lyrics:*

Album: 42nd Street


Bert:
Now that we have had the rice and flowers,
The knot is tied;
Annie:
I can visu'lize such happy hours,
Close by your side.
The honeymoon in store
Is one that you'll adore,
I'm gonna take you for a ride.
Annie, Bert, Maggie and Girls:
I'll (You'll) go home and get my panties,
You (I'll) go home and get your scanties,
And away we'll go.
Mm mm mm...
Off we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
To Niag'ra in a sleeper,
There's no honeymoon that's cheaper,
And the train goes slow.
Ooh ooh ooh!
Off, we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
Someday, the stork may pay a visit
And leave a little souvenir.
Just a little cute "what is it,"
But we'll discuss that later, dear.
For a little silver quarter,
We can have the pull man porter
Turn the lights down low.
Ooh!
Off we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
You'll go home and get your purses,
I'll go get my niece and nurses,
And away we'll go.
Mm mm mm...
Off we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
To Niag'ra in a sleeper,
There's no honeymoon that's cheaper,
And the train goes slow.
Ooh ooh ooh!
Off, we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
Someday, the stork may pay a visit
And leave a little souvenir.
Just a little cute "what is it,"
But we'll discuss that later, dear.
For a little silver quarter,
We can have the pull man porter
Turn the lights down low.
Ooh!
Off we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.
Matrimony is baloney
She'll be wanting alimony
In a year of so
Still they go and shuffle
Shuffle Off to Buffalo
When she knows as much as we know
She'll be on her way to Reno
While he still has dough
She'll give him the Shuffle
When they're back from Buffalo


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jul 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h0Vw9v48gA


My left ear...


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 27, 2014)

Persistent, undenied rumors that Chicago VPS bought them.

123 has been garbage for years, though, so I don't really care.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 27, 2014)

wouldn't be surprised. Afterall, Andrew's buddy Adam works for ChicagoVPS, so why not.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> wouldn't be surprised. Afterall, Andrew's buddy Adam works for ChicagoVPS, so why not.


Adam works for Quadranet now, BTW. Not ChicagoVPS.


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> wouldn't be surprised. Afterall, Andrew's buddy Adam works for ChicagoVPS, so why not.


Good to see your @Coastercraze  , you have been busy lately 

Meet Adam @QuadraNet_Adam   Yes, he is gone from CVPS / CC. 

I am a pattern recognizer, and I noticed Andrew started acting weird in posts, responses, etc.  His signature wasn't his. Gravatars for 123Systems on LEB changed - at least 3-4 accounts which means 3-4 different emails in play.

And he did in fact strip his WHT account down, removed the signature, changed his username, all that is true


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

I suppose we'll be seeing him trying to get into Quadra next, then.


----------



## tdale (Jul 27, 2014)

Adam was never a CC employee.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

tdale said:


> Adam was never a CC employee.


You must be new here.  CVPS is just another CC brand.  Please do yourself a favour and search for other CC/CVPS threads before trying to refute - that particular topic has already been beaten to gibblets.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You must be new here.  CVPS is just another CC brand.  Please do yourself a favour and search for other CC/CVPS threads before trying to refute - that particular topic has already been beaten to gibblets.


Cough...look at his name.  I think he's aware of both CC and CVPS.


----------



## tdale (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not here to start some crap you guys like to bash. I'm just telling you. They don't own CVPS. I worked for CC and left CC. CVPS is not in anyway owned by CC. Atleast it wasn't in 2013, honestly who the hell knows now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Cough...look at his name.  I think he's aware of both CC and CVPS.


Fran's been telling me I need to be more polite and not so direct all the time - so I figured that would be a nicer reply than 'piss off'


----------



## tdale (Jul 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Fran's been telling me I need to be more polite and not so direct all the time - so I figured that would be a nicer reply than 'piss off'


What the hell did i ever do to you. Nothing. Whats all the damn hate for on here. Holy crap. I'm so sick of this bullshit. Tell me what you want me to say on here and i will. Why can't anyone let some shit go?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

Pretty full of yourself, aren't you?  I neither know (nor care) who you are - just some random johnny that stepped in to try and defend CC/CVPS again.  You aren't worth my hate - even straight up ignored a rather sensible request:



Aldryic C said:


> Please do yourself a favour and search for other CC/CVPS threads before trying to refute - that particular topic has already been beaten to gibblets.


How about, instead of being some angsty teen trying to stir up drama, stay away from CC topics if it bothers you so much.  Be a productive contributor of this community rather than immediately poking sore spots with your stick of _truth__._


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

@tdale, didn't notice you there fellow   You are welcome here regardless of the threads that smacked at you and such.

CVPS not being CC.   Well, depends to what layer of onion peeling we are doing.  They are incorporated independently.  After that, it becomes a shared spitoon.

I know CC shuffles machines off to CVPS specially and I know CVPS is in the billing system.

I know we've seen Fab over at CC offices and not for client visits either.  I know we have shared IP's for him and the head cheese.

But, I am always curious what contributions and clarifications a former dually employed person might make that clear the air stink and mythical fog in Buffalo.  Feel free to set anything straight that you can / want to.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 27, 2014)

I dunno what's up with Andrew.

I sent him a PM to see if everything was alright (family, etc), but nothing really came of that.

Given his signatures gone it's pretty safe to say that he isn't involved as much with the brand or that

he's trying to limit the amount of tickets slamming him in the face.

The gravatar thing is pretty obvious/damning. I don't remember Andrew ever having anyone helping with

sales threads/posts, it was always him and a few ticket/provision grunts. It's possible he had a 2nd

device posting and had it under a different email, dunno.

I'll hopefully make peace with him & Adam in time.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

For the record I never had anything personal against Andrew and Adam or @tdale.  Always felt like it was the CVPS/CC gang leveraging them against the naysayers.  There were quite a few such threads in the past year.

Me, I just hate seeing 123Systems go down in flames like has been going on for many months and soil Andrew's good name.  Especially when / where he's not involved and the whole deal / takeover is being paved right over.  Fact is customers are going to leave, especially in light of the craptastic service they are receiving from the Buffalo hosting mafia in disguise. 

Each to their own, but me, I'd want to miles between my former company and the new circus running/owning such.


----------



## tdale (Jul 27, 2014)

Chris owns 123 systems and andrew i believe went with adam


----------



## Francisco (Jul 27, 2014)

tdale said:


> Chris owns 123 systems and andrew i believe went with adam


That'd make sense, though I wonder if they'd allow him to work remote.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

Francisco said:


> That'd make sense, though I wonder if they'd allow him to work remote.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Andrew and Adam were always remote workers is my understanding.   If I am wrong, feel free to correct me @tdale.

If Andrew and Adam are gone, and we look at the funny ticketing out of CVPS affiliated companies, I am 100% certain the ticket staff is an Indian outsource bunch.   It was always clear (past several month), but not entirely certain.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Andrew and Adam were always remote workers is my understanding.   If I am wrong, feel free to correct me @tdale.
> 
> If Andrew and Adam are gone, and we look at the funny ticketing out of CVPS affiliated companies, I am 100% certain the ticket staff is an Indian outsource bunch.   It was always clear (past several month), but not entirely certain.


No no, I mean Quadra.

Adam moved to LA, he was in the SJC area so it wasn't that big of a distance. As far as I know, though, Adam didn't have a kid or anything that could hold him to a location, hence why I'm wondering if Andrew could be working for Quadra remotely.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

DERP!

Quadra has been on a hiring spat lately and I say good for all involved if they jumped there. Best to jump from the Titantic before it sinks. 

Both fellows are seasoned and qualified, so opportunities shouldn't be hard to find for them.


----------



## serverian (Jul 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Me, I just hate seeing 123Systems go down in flames like has been going on for many months and soil Andrew's good name.


https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awebhostingtalk.com+123systems&es_sm=94&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A%2Ccd_max%3A12%2F31%2F2013&tbm=


----------



## lbft (Jul 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Me, I just hate seeing 123Systems go down in flames like has been going on for many months and soil Andrew's good name.


123systems is probably the only company in history to actually improve in quality when it was bought by CC/CVPS.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 27, 2014)

lbft said:


> 123systems is probably the only company in history to actually improve in quality when it was bought by CC/CVPS.


They were never good but based on the comments on WHT and their last LEB offer customers have been basically abandoned when it comes to support. Downtime and outages have increased significantly...and Fabozzi is winning any disputes by pointing to his "no refund policy".

tl;dr a repeat of what happened when he acquired UGVPS and AzzaVPS (the failure to collect NY State sales tax on 123sys sales is also a repeat of what happened when he acquired other busineses...he apparently thinks that not updating the WHOIS after acquiring the business will fool the taxman).


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

lbft said:


> 123systems is probably the only company in history to actually improve in quality when it was bought by CC/CVPS.


Likely this is true... I didn't notice 123Sys for a long while as they stagnated / were kind of invisible.. Then when they went into the Fabozzi cult compound I renoticed them and went on auto-repost on LEB.

Can't say customers are saying nice since the ChicagoVPS slab-a-thon Xen-crossover mega merger of real servers into slabs.


----------

